# need help with micro midas 4 & draw length for a youth



## 3barrels (Jul 21, 2006)

I just bought my son a micro midas 4 by browning. the bow is 30 to 40 lbs draw. he is not strong enough to pull it back (only 8 years old). I know the bow comes in 20 to 30 lb draw and I figure it is the same bow with different string and cables. does anybody know the length of the cables and string of the 20 to 30 lb model so I can get some made up and am I on the right track. I also tried untwisting the buss cables and twisting up the string but could only get it down to 26 lb draw and he still can't get it back, I really need about 20 lbs. another question, how to figure his draw length. I tried the fingertip method of measuring and dividing by 2 and subtracting 15, doesn't work for a youth his size, he'd be at 10 and a half inches. from finger tip to finger tip he is 51 inches. any help would be appreciated. 
thanks for any help
Pete


----------



## DarylF (Mar 24, 2007)

finger tip to finger tip divided by 2 1/2


----------



## ninept (Mar 2, 2007)

*micro midas*

have a micro midas 3 and they have differant limbs for differant lb. 
check you should be able to get some 20-30 limbs faily resonable


----------



## 3barrels (Jul 21, 2006)

*string and cable length*

are the string and cable length the same for both sets of limbs? thanks for the reply
Pete


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

The best thing to do is short string the bow, try a 1" to 1.5" shorter string. This will drop the weight enough to get it to 20#. The cam has a 10" draw lenght adjustment from 18" to 27", chances are your son may be shorter than 18" draw. I bought a 50# micro adrenline for my son when he was 8 and drawing 17" @ 20# , had to short sting it 2". Now he is 13 drawing 24" @ 40# with the same bow! still have a 4 inches and 10# to go! Once you get the weight done for him to handle, you can set the DL with the module by trial and error, you don't need a press to adjust the module. Good luck, Steve


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Sid13 said:


> The best thing to do is short string the bow, try a 1" to 1.5" shorter string. This will drop the weight enough to get it to 20#. The cam has a 10" draw lenght adjustment from 18" to 27", chances are your son may be shorter than 18" draw. I bought a 50# micro adrenline for my son when he was 8 and drawing 17" @ 20# , had to short sting it 2". Now he is 13 drawing 24" @ 40# with the same bow! still have a 4 inches and 10# to go! Once you get the weight done for him to handle, you can set the DL with the module by trial and error, you don't need a press to adjust the module. Good luck, Steve


 Short stringing is, IMO, a very good way to get more adjustment for a youth bow. It gives a lot more years of use to the bow. Not only does it shorten the draw, but lowers the weight range of the bow. And your only cost is a new string. The biggest downside to this is that there will be less % of letoff.

By the way, when I worked at the shop I sold a lot of Micro Midas bows and they almost always max out heavier than marked. Usually 5# or more.


----------

